
Stan Lee dies at 95 - felipemnoa
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/11/legendary-marvel-comics-creator-stan-lee-has-died/
======
ASalazarMX
There are many new submissions from as many websites confirming this, I
wouldn't know which to upvote.

His cameos in every new Marvel movie will be missed.

